# Training with Abbie..................



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So since the weather has broke the heat wave we have been having , we started back to walking and training out in public.... Abbie aka FLOPAGAIL, just loves everyone and anyone. To the point when she sees someone she gets so squirmy and has the wiggle butt so bad she flops down on the ground for everyone to rub her belly or when she is sitting while someone is petting her she cant sit still.. to the point where she butt scoots closer to the people. So tonight Jill came over with Libby and we walked to the high school to catch part of the game and to get Abbie around tons of people.... Im very proud to say she did very well and made me very proud.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Are you kidding?? She did AWESOME!! No flops!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Abbie. You made you mommy proud.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Awwwwwwww!!! Little Miss Abigail being a lady. Good for her. She made her mom proud. That is great news Mary. Glad she did so well. Now I would like to hear when you take her, Cruiser, and Beamer for a walk to the game. LOL!!!Now that would be fun.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Abbie!!!!!!!!! I have one that looks like she is running toward and stranger then throws herself to the ground all four feet straight up. Neat hearing all the different belly laughs she gets out of people.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So Mary, how is day two of training going with little Miss Abigail?? Just wondering how that smiling girl is doing?? Hopefully passing with flying colors.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

way to go abbie girl!!!


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Way to go abby and way to go mom for getting her out there and working with her Abby is lucky to have a mom like you


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hehehe sounds like Abbie is like Oakly in that everyone he meets is a new friend. Oakly plunks his butt on the pavement for anyone who makes eye contact with him until they pet him. Good to hear Abbie is getting her socialization and is doing great.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> So Mary, how is day two of training going with little Miss Abigail?? Just wondering how that smiling girl is doing?? Hopefully passing with flying colors.


Donna ..... Abbie did well we went 1 1/2 miles tonight and she was right on the money..... Maggie goes in the am 1-2 miles and Hootie.... well he does around the block and is ready for a nap............This way they get there Mommy time without the others.


Rob.... That is Abbies biggest problem is she is to social...... she gets so excited to see people she cant sit still.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Donna ..... Hootie.... well he does around the block and is ready for a nap............This way they get there Mommy time without the others..


*OH TOO FUNNY MARY* *DONT BE PICKING ON OUR HOOTS!!! LOL!!!!*


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> *OH TOO FUNNY MARY* *DONT BE PICKING ON OUR HOOTS!!! LOL!!!!*


Im not picking on Hoots..... As a matter of fact hes going the whole way with Maggie tomorrow and if he lays down and wont budge, one of the kids can come get him.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Im not picking on Hoots..... As a matter of fact hes going the whole way with Maggie tomorrow and if he lays down and wont budge, one of the kids can come get him.....


Oh God!!! This just made me laugh so hard. You have to take your camera with you. If he lays down, you have to take a photo. OMG!!! He is just too funny.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I told you in lessons the other day Abbie and Maggie and Hoots were in a down stay(butt to butt) and they were to stay like that for 10 minutes... well 8 mins into it Hootie yawns and rolls on his side , lets out a big grown and snorts and falls asleep..... His eyes were closed before his head hits the ground :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I think I told you in lessons the other day Abbie and Maggie and Hoots were in a down stay(butt to butt) and they were to stay like that for 10 minutes... well 8 mins into it Hootie yawns and rolls on his side , lets out a big grown and snorts and falls asleep..... His eyes were closed before his head hits the ground :doh::doh::doh:


*ROFLMAOOO!!!* I can just see him now. You gotta love the Hoots!!! LOL!!


----------

